# subwoofer speaker placement



## zenx (Sep 23, 2009)

I recently replaced my door speakers, but now I'd want to have a subwoofer in the car as well. I have a sony radio amp unit (that can power sub speakers). I don't need anything fancy or huge, I just would like to have some more bass in the car. So what would be the best place to install a subwoofer speaker? If possible, I'd like to skip having a subwoofer enclosure box in my trunk. Any other options?


----------



## zenx (Sep 23, 2009)

hmm I thought this thread is going to be flooding with answers.
anyway, where's YOUR subwoofer??


----------



## Doeboy (Jun 19, 2012)

2door or 4 door


----------



## zenx (Sep 23, 2009)

Doeboy said:


> 2door or 4 door


I have a 2 door!


----------



## zenx (Sep 23, 2009)

bump! :waving:


----------



## wogie (May 28, 2012)

I don't have anything but the stock speakers and they are in rough shape. But I am curious where anybody could put a subwoofer besides the trunk? In my driving 98% of the time it is just me and the other 2% of the time I might have a passenger. I would bet in the 15 years I drove this car the back seat only carried packages or bags that I didn't want in the trunk. I suppose you could rip out the back seat and have plenty of room for a subwoofer but I don't see how it could go anywhere else.


----------

